# Nano tank



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey all!,
I have a 1.5 gallon rectangle tank made by Deep Blue. And I plan on making it a nano NPT tank. I will have one 13watt 6500k cfl light. I might do a minny co2 injector or would flourish excel be better? Also I want to dose ferts, I already have seachem flourish, are there any other types of macro or micro nutrients I should dose? Should I have a filter? What type?

Plant list(so far):
Dwarf baby tears
Dwarf hair grass?
Anubias nana 'petite'
Christmas moss on a piece of wood
Stems?

If I have a piece of wood that is halfway submerged and Galway out, can the Christmas moss grow emersed on it?
Is there any nano fish that would be good?
Thanks!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

The plants look good, and the lighting sounds fine. 

I haven't ever done CO2, so I can't really speak to that one...I use flourish every couple of weeks, root tabs (just plain walmart miracle grow organic sticks that I picked up on the cheap) under the rooted plants about once a month, and just about 1ml per 10g's of water of flourish excel about once a week. I've heard mixed reviews on the excel because if dosed too often and too highly it can melt some plants (kind of like too much fertilizer on land plants will burn and kill them), and my stuff grows well. I'm sure it could grow faster with more excel, but I don't want to run the risk.  

Finding plants small enough is really going to be your problem, unless you just really prune them like crazy. If it was me, I'd stick with smaller plants that are slower growing, make a show-piece out of the anubias in the front tied to a pretty grouping of river rocks, then do the driftwood behind for height with the moss. 

You could do a little *water wisteria* in a corner because it can stay pretty bunchy and provide good horizontal interest without getting too high...
Same for this *rotala*:
http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ROTALA-SP-NANJENSHAN-Unique-plant_p_21.html
It can get rather tall, but if pruned will also stay bushy and provides a lot of "bang for your buck" in a bushier area. 
*Cardamine* is beautiful and is very delicate, which will fit with the size of your tank. It does grow, but it sort of clouds out in the tank, so it can be trimmed down to a shorter size. 
http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Cardamine-lyrata-EASY-beginner-live-plant_p_110.html
Rather than the dwarf hair grass (which does get rather tall actually), this might be another option for the foreground or carpet (also it would look great, in terms of leaf shape, with the anubias:
*Glossostigma*
http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral...TINOIDES-beautiful-foreground-plant_p_26.html

No idea about fish small enough for that tank...hopefully someone with more knowledge in nanos can give you some info on that part.  

I'm also not sure about the moss being emersed...I am thinking no, but I don't know that for sure, more of a gut-feeling based on something I may or may not have read...you know how that is.  I'd definitely either wait for someone on here to give a definitive answer, or google it.


----------



## lukinsj5 (Feb 9, 2014)

The moss you are talking about wouldn't be able to grow out of water, but you can use terrestrial moss as shown in an aquascaping video here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COsbWPtDEI0&list=UU_r2NYCo35CKai3ZMfXyASw 
For fish I would say some types of rasboras, they're the smallest freshwater aquarium fish I know of, and they might actually do pretty good in a setup like that.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

A good fish would be scarlet badis. They are super tiny and I have some in my nano tank and considering a single one for my pico tank . Badis badis are the smallest fish at max .75 inches for males and .5inches for females ..and they aren't schooling fish unlike the galaxy rasboras who would like a group of 6+ . However if you want you could still maybe get away with a little school of them. But I think they'd be better suited to 5+ gallons. Badis aren't really crazy active fish like the micro rasboras which are actually all more related to danios . 
For dwarf baby tears the co2 is a good idea.. Not sure how to set it up on 1.5 gallons but I'm sure you can. I have the fluval co2 on my 7.9 nano but my pico that's about .5 gallons I'm not sure I could do that .. You may be able to get away with just ferts . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love Scarlet Badis and agree with Agent13; just be aware some will only eat live food. They also like lots of moss as they pick at the critters that live in it and they need the moss to spawn.

I've had better luck with my Dario hysginon eating prepared food. Both would work in your tank because they are so tiny. The hysginon are not as colorful as the Dario Dario but equally as tiny.

I buy mine (and all my Micro fish) here:

Current Stock list | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------

